# Substitute for Total in Satin Balls recipe



## Melissa_DT

I have searched the forum topics but I couldn't find the answer to this so I'm hoping one of my fellow Canadian Vizsla owners can help out here. 

I am wanting to make a batch of Satin Balls for Bentley because his weight is a constant struggle of teetering between too skinny and just barely proper weight. The problem is that Total cereal isn't available here in Ontario so I am wondering what I can substitute it with? I know that cereal has a ton of vitamins and minerals so I didn't think a regular bran cereal type would be the same. I have seen online that some people used Vector, but others said they didn't like that option because it has quite a bit of sugar content. 

Could I use a regular whole grain cereal with some vitamin supplements?

Thanks!


----------



## trevor1000

Regular Cheerios will do
Just made a batch a week ago
He loves them

Ontario too


----------



## einspänner

Any cereal should work. Multigrain whole wheat bread, crumbled up and left to dry for a couples hours would probably work as well. You just need something to help the meatballs bind together.


----------



## Melissa_DT

Thanks! I guess I was over-thinking the cereal part of the recipe. I'll give it a shot with Cheerios


----------



## trevor1000

I put them in a big zip-loc bag and roll them with a wine bottle or similar.
They mix a bit better when they are ground up


----------

